# Did any of you have dreams about having twins...before you knew you were having them?



## kindmama

I am a twin (My mother had 2 sets)...they run in my family. But I have been pregnant many times before and never had a dream about twins until last night (I had two different dreams last night that I was having twins). 

When I was pregnant with my daughter and my son...In both of those pregnancies- I was told that I was probably having twins early on due to the fact that my hcg levels were quadrupling... but I had a singleton with my son and my daughter (there were however remenants of a second sac).

I dreamt I was having a boy when I was preggers with my son.

Now I am wondering if thise could be twins... Although my hcg levels are good I am not sure if they look like twins...Here they are:
10 dpo: 33
12 dpo: 98 (Progesterone was 54)
14 dpo: 248

But I would love to know how many of you had twin dreams and ended up having twins? Thanks


----------



## lizziedripping

Yes, funnily enough i did - frequently. Never thought about tho, or interpreted it as meaning anything. 

The spookiest thing of all was my Dad coming to me 18 months ago and asking if I had any 'news' for him. I looked at him, confused and he then proceeded to say he had dreamt that two teenage twin brothers had go into his car, and he was giving them a lift somewhere. He said they looked like an older version of my first son, Harry (tall and fair) and were defo family members. He said it was really vivid. We laughed it off, but little did we know it came true a yr later. Wonder if that car journey will ever happen in the future? Weird x


----------



## loulou1983

i psychic told me about two years ago that i would have twins...i was like ' yeah right...never going to happen' lol. spooky!


----------



## Laura2919

I didnt have dreams or did I think I was having them. Just was a shock at 8 weeks


----------



## MrsR32

I always had a feeling I would struggle to get pregnant (I did, although it was due to male factor) and I always thought I would have twins so when we were told there were only two embryos that survived fertilisation so they would both be transfered, I knew they would both stick!


----------



## okciv

I had dreams I was having twins and a funny 'feeling' - kept saying to people that I thought it was twins, even posted on here asking if I was just being 'silly' was still a shock at the 13 week scan to see two babies though and everyone thinks I am physic now!! lol


----------



## kindmama

okciv said:


> I had dreams I was having twins and a funny 'feeling' - kept saying to people that I thought it was twins, even posted on here asking if I was just being 'silly' was still a shock at the 13 week scan to see two babies though and everyone thinks I am physic now!! lol

Wow- That is amazing! 
Well- I am having a scan in two weeks so we'll see... I have had dreams... (and I am a twin myself)... So who knows...the only wierd part about this pregnancy is that I don't really have any symptoms...


----------



## okciv

kindmama said:


> I don't really have any symptoms...

I never either until the last couple of weeks!! I'm not even that big either


----------



## kindmama

okciv said:


> kindmama said:
> 
> 
> I don't really have any symptoms...
> 
> I never either until the last couple of weeks!! I'm not even that big eitherClick to expand...

Really? Did you have symptoms with your other pregnancy? I have been pregnant 5 other times (3 m/c's and 2 children)..and I felt nausea right away... I know I am still very early but- I usually have nausea at this point...and none! I am tired though.

When are you due? Your story is so amazing! I wonder if I am in the same boat...I have 2 weeks to go until my ultrasound...


----------



## chan8180

Hi not sure if i had dreams but i had a really strong feeling it was twins. I used to lay in bed imagining what the nursary would be like with two and starting to read twin forums from about 7/8 weeks. I kept it to myself really until they day of my 12 week scan and then told people i had a sneaky feeling it was twins as i did not want to look stupid if it was'nt. Low and behold it was two! I think sometimes a bit of instinct kicks in and pysically i just felt a lot more pregnant at that stage as i did with my single pregnancy.


----------



## okciv

I never really had any symptoms with my DD either.
I lost quite a bit of weight as I couldn't really eat - felt full all the time but that was about it!
I think I was bigger with my DD but she was almost 10lb so these two might be the same size as her combined!!


----------



## jess719

I am only about 6 weeks pregnant I haven't been to the doctors yet but I go to my first appointment on the 21st. I have had 2 dreams about having twins and I have had a few people tell me that I am having twins. Fraternal twins do run on my dad's side of the family. I have been extremely nauseated and I can barely eat anything without feeling full or like I am going to get sick. I am still really early though so I haven't gained any weight yet I have actually lost 5 pounds but I feel like I am showing already. Has anyone else felt like this at this point in time or am I just weird. lol I just can't wait for my doctor appointment next week so I can find out more. If anyone has any comments let me know. thanks :)


----------



## Cabbage

jess719 said:


> Fraternal twins do run on my dad's side of the family.

From what I understand, the 'fraternal twin gene' is passed down through the Maternal side of the family, so you are unaffected by the twin gene running in your Dad's side of the family.


----------



## preggomommy2

So I already have 2 kids, hardly any morning sickness with them. Pregnant with my third and I am pretty sick and Im only 7 weeks according to my lmp. I had a dream last night that I was having triplets, I have also had other people tell me being this sick so early could be a sign of twins, they do run in my family and i have gained at least 6 lbs already! I have never felt this way with my first two! I am like starving all the time!! Could I be pregnant with multiples (I dont have my first sono for a couple more weeks!)


----------



## preggomommy2

jess719 said:


> I am only about 6 weeks pregnant I haven't been to the doctors yet but I go to my first appointment on the 21st. I have had 2 dreams about having twins and I have had a few people tell me that I am having twins. Fraternal twins do run on my dad's side of the family. I have been extremely nauseated and I can barely eat anything without feeling full or like I am going to get sick. I am still really early though so I haven't gained any weight yet I have actually lost 5 pounds but I feel like I am showing already. Has anyone else felt like this at this point in time or am I just weird. lol I just can't wait for my doctor appointment next week so I can find out more. If anyone has any comments let me know. thanks :)

Did you find out if you are having twins yet? or have you already had them? didnt look at year?


----------



## inkdchick

hi hope no-one thinks im stupid but im two days late for af and i have had two dreams of having more than one, the first dream two nights ago was me in the labour room and the midwife says we"ll have this little one now and then you can rest and i thought no i wont coz theres more than one and she didnt pay any attention to me so anyway she delivered the first which was 7lb 3oz (dont know the sex of any of them sorry), and the second then arrived at 6lb 3oz and then the third at a mere 5lb 3oz all healthy although the smaller one tiny in comparison and the midwife just looked at me shocked and said nothing apart from well done and that was it and my huby's face was just mouth and eyes open wide sitting there with his 3 little ones on his lap priceless !.
the second one was last night and i was told but in a really unorthodox way please dont laugh i dont control these dreams two small people well looked like people to me went into my abdominal area to check i was ok cos i was feeling a little off colour and they came back to tell me that i was having twins one was high up and the other one to the side separate sacks and doing well all looking perfect ! and since that dream last night i have been feeling so happy but obviously i still go to get a test to show positive and the other things i noticed this morning whilst having bath is that my inner lips are a blacky blue purple ish colour what the f! is this normal . and since las tnight ive been getting cramping around my hips and having this type of heavy fluttering feeling just to the back of my belly button , god i think i need some help here all new to me and Oh the twins in my family are my mum's sisters non-identical too ( as you can only be affected by family twins if only on your mothers side im really hoping it hits me and im over 40 too so the chances are higher for me but i just wish this fluttering would stop its annoying more than anthing else and broke my sleep last night.


----------



## Cabbage

inkdchick said:


> hi hope no-one thinks im stupid but im two days late for af and i have had two dreams of having more than one, the first dream two nights ago was me in the labour room and the midwife says we"ll have this little one now and then you can rest and i thought no i wont coz theres more than one and she didnt pay any attention to me so anyway she delivered the first which was 7lb 3oz (dont know the sex of any of them sorry), and the second then arrived at 6lb 3oz and then the third at a mere 5lb 3oz all healthy although the smaller one tiny in comparison and the midwife just looked at me shocked and said nothing apart from well done and that was it and my huby's face was just mouth and eyes open wide sitting there with his 3 little ones on his lap priceless !.
> the second one was last night and i was told but in a really unorthodox way please dont laugh i dont control these dreams two small people well looked like people to me went into my abdominal area to check i was ok cos i was feeling a little off colour and they came back to tell me that i was having twins one was high up and the other one to the side separate sacks and doing well all looking perfect ! and since that dream last night i have been feeling so happy but obviously i still go to get a test to show positive and the other things i noticed this morning whilst having bath is that my inner lips are a blacky blue purple ish colour what the f! is this normal . and since las tnight ive been getting cramping around my hips and having this type of heavy fluttering feeling just to the back of my belly button , god i think i need some help here all new to me and Oh the twins in my family are my mum's sisters non-identical too ( as you can only be affected by family twins if only on your mothers side im really hoping it hits me and im over 40 too so the chances are higher for me but i just wish this fluttering would stop its annoying more than anthing else and broke my sleep last night.


Because you are over 40, you are at a higher 'risk' for identical twins. Because twins run in your family, you have a high chance of having fraternal twins, hell, you could even have triplets! Either way, good luck to you, I hope you get them (if that is what would make you happy!)... Please come back to us and tell us the outcome!


----------



## twinmummy06

No dreams here when I was pregnant with my twins. Complete surprise. 

But I am however having dreams I'm having b/g twins this time. But I'm pretty confident it's my subconscious letting out my fears hahaha. One set is enough for me and the odds are definitely in my favour for a singleton.


----------



## Babyduo

I had a dream that I went in for my first OB and the doctor found the heart beat and I said ,"better check for another" and she said oh, yes there is another one but lets do an US to be sure...in my dream she said yep you are right there are two. I told my doctor my dream and so she checked for two heartbeats and then did an in room US which showed two little babies!


----------



## inkdchick

Cabbage said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> hi hope no-one thinks im stupid but im two days late for af and i have had two dreams of having more than one, the first dream two nights ago was me in the labour room and the midwife says we"ll have this little one now and then you can rest and i thought no i wont coz theres more than one and she didnt pay any attention to me so anyway she delivered the first which was 7lb 3oz (dont know the sex of any of them sorry), and the second then arrived at 6lb 3oz and then the third at a mere 5lb 3oz all healthy although the smaller one tiny in comparison and the midwife just looked at me shocked and said nothing apart from well done and that was it and my huby's face was just mouth and eyes open wide sitting there with his 3 little ones on his lap priceless !.
> the second one was last night and i was told but in a really unorthodox way please dont laugh i dont control these dreams two small people well looked like people to me went into my abdominal area to check i was ok cos i was feeling a little off colour and they came back to tell me that i was having twins one was high up and the other one to the side separate sacks and doing well all looking perfect ! and since that dream last night i have been feeling so happy but obviously i still go to get a test to show positive and the other things i noticed this morning whilst having bath is that my inner lips are a blacky blue purple ish colour what the f! is this normal . and since las tnight ive been getting cramping around my hips and having this type of heavy fluttering feeling just to the back of my belly button , god i think i need some help here all new to me and Oh the twins in my family are my mum's sisters non-identical too ( as you can only be affected by family twins if only on your mothers side im really hoping it hits me and im over 40 too so the chances are higher for me but i just wish this fluttering would stop its annoying more than anthing else and broke my sleep last night.
> 
> 
> Because you are over 40, you are at a higher 'risk' for identical twins. Because twins run in your family, you have a high chance of having fraternal twins, hell, you could even have triplets! Either way, good luck to you, I hope you get them (if that is what would make you happy!)... Please come back to us and tell us the outcome!Click to expand...

Aww thank you honey i do hope its more than one cos im too old to carry one for another and i think that one would be so lonely bless but i will defo let you know im late for af as of today and other half wants me to wait one more week til i test so another 5-7 days so excited either way hee hee 
HAPPY NEW YEAR hun x


----------



## inkdchick

Babyduo said:


> I had a dream that I went in for my first OB and the doctor found the heart beat and I said ,"better check for another" and she said oh, yes there is another one but lets do an US to be sure...in my dream she said yep you are right there are two. I told my doctor my dream and so she checked for two heartbeats and then did an in room US which showed two little babies!

fantastic hun thats brilliant i seem to be getting these weird dreams every other night weird !, but im late for af today and feel so heavy so lets hope will come on and let you all know within a week cos he wont let me test for another week
HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Just wanted to say that I've had 7 dreams about triplets and 4 dreams about twins, but when the nurse used her hand-held ultrasound at my 9 week visit, she said there was just one. So maybe some of us just have over-active nighttime imaginations! :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## inkdchick

no matter if its one or three as long as its healthy thats the main thing xx


----------



## amjon

I actually had a dream we had identical twin boys and a girl, so triplets. There are only 2 in there. I think it's a boy and girl, hopefully we'll find out at the end of next week. We didn't have a scan until 8 weeks, so I do wonder if we lost one really early on that wasn't showing any sign by the time we did get the scan.


----------



## arj

When I was pregnant with my 'fraternal boys' with separate placentas and sacs, I had a dream they were actually ID and I couldnt tell them apart.

At 2 months old we had them DNA tested... ID!!


----------

